

Healthcare: The 6 Trillion Dollar Industry - mikecuesta
http://blog.carecloud.com/2010/06/21/the-6-trillion-dollar-industry/

======
mikecuesta
I'd really like to know what the YC community thinks as this our first 'break
out' post on our new blog.

Thanks!

